
Legion attacks email and Twitter accounts of India’s top bureaucrats and journos - IN4RA3D
https://www.techinasia.com/legion-twitter-hackers-india
======
IN4RA3D
Legion, a new hacker group, has already attacked email and Twitter accounts of
India’s top politicians, businessmen, and journalists, and is now threatening
a “data dump” from government email servers and banking systems.

